# Fly fishing on small skiff?



## spitfire3270 (Mar 7, 2014)

I am in the market for a microskiff and have been looking for a couple weeks now. My question is does casting a fly rod become difficult on a 14 foot boat? The smallest bow I have fished off of has been a 17 footer. The price tags look a lot nicer on smaller boats(obviously)but it seems like it would be a bit tough with the poling platform/console, directly behind you? Which I am not against tiller drive either. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Line management on small skiffs is just as important as your casting skills...  If you're planning on fishing with a partner the way most do, then boat handling is also a big part of your success with that long rod...  Every time I approach fish with a fly angler aboard I'm always thinking about where I have to position the boat so that my angler can make his cast left of that bow light (for a right handed angler... for a lefty it's the opposite).  Get the boat turned in the right direction and your back cast is across the hull, not down the length of it, so motor, platform, etc, aren't a factor at all.  The first time your backcast is right over where your fishing partner is standing (or poling) you'll find out in a hurry that it's not a good idea....

I'll let everyone else fill you in on shooting baskets, etc.  One last bit of advice is to learn to make a backhand cast since that alone will eliminate having to move the boat into position when a fish shows on the "wrong" side of the boat for a fly angler to cast to....


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

What Bob said
also
Shorter boats are usually narrower which make them more tippy
I would never cast thru the boat unless the guy poling gave me the go ahead it sucks getting hit by a fly


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Line management on small skiffs is just as important as your casting skills...  If you're planning on fishing with a partner the way most do, then boat handling is also a big part of your success with that long rod...  Every time I approach fish with a fly angler aboard I'm always thinking about where I have to position the boat so that my angler can make his cast left of that bow light (for a right handed angler... for a lefty it's the opposite).  Get the boat turned in the right direction and your back cast is across the hull, not down the length of it, so motor, platform, etc, aren't a factor at all.  The first time your backcast is right over where your fishing partner is standing (or poling) you'll find out in a hurry that it's not a good idea....
> 
> I'll let everyone else fill you in on shooting baskets, etc.  One last bit of advice is to learn to make a backhand cast since that alone will eliminate having to move the boat into position when a fish shows on the "wrong" side of the boat for a fly angler to cast to....


Best advise.. 

It's very frustrating as an angler to have to worry about your back cast. Technical fishing requires the person on the pole to be more in tune to the conditions than the angler. It's my responsibility while poling to give the angler the best possible shot at a fish whether it be on the fly or not....

Harry Spear believes a skiff of 16' is the ideal length for technical sight fishing with the fly rod....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

He's absolutely right (Harry Spear)... but me, I'll have to settle for a 15 footer since that's all the skiff that will fit in what's left of my garage since I already have my old Maverick in it and where I live boats with motors have to be inside your garage...

Not that it's a big problem since every time I have the funds they're always needed for something else.. Family, work, and circumstance just get in the way of fishing something fierce...

Last night it was my Maverick - at 10Pm with an angler aboard... my steering hub let go.... This time I"ll finally make the switch to hydraulic (somethnig I should have done years ago...) I've replaced the original hub on my skiff (a "no feedback " mechanical type from Teleflex) three times already, this would have made number four... Enough already, there goes another chunk of funds for a second skiff.

I must have made quite a sight since without steering I ran from Venetian Causeway all the way north to 79th St ramp usigng only a single trim tab to alter course at 4000rpm...

Aren't boats fun?


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

For years I flyfished from my Key West 15 explorer (14'10"), I rigged it with the polling platform, and is the boat I learned to pole with. I loved that boat. I dont think it is harder to flyfish a smaller boat than a larger one, all the same things still apply. Like mentioned above dont cast through the boat, with that in mind if you do it wont make a difference if the boat is a 13' skiff or a 21' bay boat with 40'+ of line out, some one is going to get hurt. I have flyfished off a stand up paddle board, that takes a little more effort as far as balance. If you can stand up and balance ok which shouldnt be a problem in almost any skiff then the main thing to consider would be the waters you fish. In a larger boat a slight chop or a boat wake isn't a concern but it becomes a problem the smaller the craft. Do you mostly fish back creeks and around little islands, secluded areas and shallow flats? Do you have to cross bigger bays and deal with a lot of boat traffic to get there? That is the thing to consider. I have some great flat water spots where there isn't so much as a ripple on the surface most of the time but I can't safely get there with all the boat traffic making huge wakes. I now flyfish from a gheenoe classic and it feels very stable but it does not like waves or wakes! The nice thing about a smaller boat is its easier to pole and you can get shallow. bigger rigs wont be able to get to some of the places you can which opens up more areas for you to fish with less pressured fish and in most cases if the tide drops out from under you getting out is still possible where it wouldnt be in a larger boat. There were times when I got stuck, stepped out of the boat in ankle deep water, and with some (some times a lot) of pushing/pulling/crabwalking the hull was able to get to deeper water and continue on-never been 100% stuck yet! My buddy has a larger boat and is on a first name basis with sea tow. lol


----------



## Bigman (Nov 23, 2012)

fish the same boat.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Not rocking the skiff is huge. Focus on keeping your feet in place while casting. Focus on your motion from waist up, to reduce pressure waves and vibrations. Per Capt Lemay's point, learn to cast all directions with "glued feet".


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

chasredaddict, I usually fly fish solo in my 13ft Gheenoe NMZ which I consider to be a true micro skiff. When 2  are on board  it is tippy...you need to have some stability about you .... move in sync....and you have to communicate with each other on your moves.....I haven't lost anybody overboard yet. As for casting, you never cast straight back, its always to the left or right of the guide and he should be spinning the boat to give you good shots at your target. It's not for everybody but I love this little fun ride ...not many can go where this boat can.
In this pic Capt. James Ferguson (Black Fly Outfitters) is on the pole and I am the fly angler.
Scott


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I am in the market for a microskiff and have been looking for a couple weeks now. My question is *does casting a fly rod become difficult on a 14 foot boat?* The smallest bow I have fished off of has been a 17 footer. The price tags look a lot nicer on smaller boats(obviously)but it seems like it would be a bit tough with the poling platform/console, directly behind you? Which I am not against tiller drive either. Any help would be appreciated.


Wow! These guys are answering the crap out of your question. My favorite thread in many months. I'll respond to that one question of yours: _Does casting a fly rod become difficult on a 14 foot boat?_ Initially, probably yes but, that is because, so many people put so much slop into their casting action. The smaller skiffs will either get rid of all that excess flailing and gesturing and false casting OR get you wet and muddy real quick.  

But, either way you will get the direction as a fisherman that you need.


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't own a boat yet, but advice from this side. My wife and I are fishing buddies. She has two left feet and for some unknown reason a high center of gravity. These two physical traits prevent me from the true micro skiffs. Nothing worse than pulling her out of the drink.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

If you can swing it, get a 16' or 17' skiff. 14' is small, and while they are fun boats, unless you can launch very close to wear you'll primarily fish, they do limit your range.

Casting and rod length aside, though they are very valid points, anything less than a 16' also has a very narrow beam and won't be able to take much chop. The modern micros out there are designed to run farther, in choppy water, and have great fuel economy. Pick a boat from a good builder that has a good resale value and get the most boat you can for the money that fits your style. If you find it isn't for you, you won't take a bath when you sell it.

If I were getting a 16' class boat, I'd seriously consider the Beavertail Micro or try to find a classic Whipray.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

I pole my 13' gheenoe with casting platform backwards. Platform is just big enough for my feet so I don't have the option to move or rock the boat much. Works well. Can't speak for 2 ppl on the boat. My wife won't pole me around the flats


----------

